# Green Mould on Roof



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

How do you remove the green mould from the roof. I can remove it with a sponge quite easily but someone said you could spray it with the stuff that keeps mould away from roses on a permanent basis. I know gullible has been removed from the dictionary. Any answer would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Me needs to know too please


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

You can spray the roof with an algae killer, usually used for fishponds or paths, then wash after a week.
I would only resort to this if it was a really thick, stuck on algae.
I have just cleaned my roof, I used a small amount of cream cleaner (Cif)
on the stubborn bits and detergent on the rest. After two washes and a good wash off with clean water it is like new.
Happy washing, Tim


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Armatillox * would certainly do the trick but it smells very strong a bit like like Jeyes fluid ...if you are into that sort of smell give it a go .... but for a while after using it you may be asked to move to an uninhabited area of any campsite .... otherwise use elbow grease, that is the green alternative :wink:

Mike

* follow the link to algae on hard surfaces


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am in the horticultural trade and would not advise Armillitox as it is a dangerous chemical best saved for its horticultural uses.
http://media.pitchcare.com/O/6xgBmIOy6eXkupavKMde.pdf
See my previous post for an alternative.
Tim


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Biological washing powder, works a treat

Martin


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

spykal said:


> Armatillox *
> 
> Mike
> 
> Methinks you need some new spy glasses Mike :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I never give advice without being able to back it up but Yes you are quite right I had forgotten that in these enlightened times we now have to assume that people do not have the gumption to read about how to use a product..... even one that has been used sucessfully for decades :roll: Armatillox can be dangerous just as any chemical cleaner can but it is actually comprised of Naturally occurring ingredients , 100% bio-degradable 
Environmentally friendly ,Non-polluting .

But as I said the green and safest alternative is elbow grease far better than any chemical even if it is reccommended. I remember when dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethane (DDT) was in common use and used by experts. :roll: 


Mike


----------

